# The Heavy Lifting Thread



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

android654 said:


> Sucks for you. Been lifting for eight years and each digit is still nimble. Correlations between lifting and arthritic side-effects are myths. Proper form and advancement is the best bet for not developing joint complications, not the exercise itself.


20 years...


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Been lifting for 7 months. I do wendlers 531 with a lot of fun assistance work.

92.5kgx17 squat
102.5kgx19 deadlift
60kgx10 bench
45kgx5 ohp



jayde said:


> My weak link for the deads was my grip. My body could have easily lifted more, but I didn't have the grip strength to hold the bar for more than a few reps once I got over 100lbs.


What has worked for me is doing a lot of my work at sub maximal weights. That is only a few of my sets are at my heaviest working weight. Also bent over rows and dumbbell rows seems to have helped me a whole lot in the grip department. It used to be my achilles heel, but now i feel like it is the least of my problems. It's just hard work and squeezing really ridiculously tight when you do work on lower weights.



claude said:


> On a side note, I don't want to derail your thread but were you guys all bigger and more sturdily built before you started these like 5x5 type heavy lifting routines or were any of you lanky/skinny beforehand.


I am definitely on the sturdier side. I have rarely been below 220lbs since my early teens and i'm 6'3". Now i weigh in at 245 at 24% body fat. It doesn't look pretty with my shirt off but the missus dont mind it seems so i'll go on being fat for a while 'til i choose to cut.

Being sturdy has helped a lot with moving weight but i see scrawny looking guys with light frames pushing more than me in the gym. In the end my genetic potential probably is better than theirs, but they are still strong fuckers.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Nothing wrong with using straps.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Slider said:


> Nothing wrong with using straps.


My thinking is that if you cant even hold on to the weights you probably should consider not lifting them. I get why people use straps, but building grip strength is really easy. They're crutches, and who wants to be hobbling around on crutches all the time?


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

DiamondDays said:


> My thinking is that if you cant even hold on to the weights you probably should consider not lifting them. I get why people use straps, but building grip strength is really easy. They're crutches, and who wants to be hobbling around on crutches all the time?


When your hands are slippery and sweaty and you don't have any chalk.

If you can pull the weight for a few reps, but want to get a few more, using straps is fine.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Slider said:


> When your hands are slippery and sweaty and you don't have any chalk.
> 
> If you can pull the weight for a few reps, but want to get a few more, using straps is fine.


Sure it is, but with better grip strength that will rarely happen. Just saying it's possible to train in a way where you wont need them at all.


----------

